# Similar sites?



## ninovalenti (Jan 25, 2010)

Im just wondering if there are similar sites like gbatemp are on the net?

if there are sites pls give me links because i noticed in the past that gbatemp is really slow with bringin news

Ive also found a site like gbatemp in the past but i cant remind


----------



## prowler (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats just like going into a store and asking if there is any better stores like it.

*GBATEMP IS THE ONE AND ONLY D:*


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 25, 2010)

What a strange request


----------



## Cyan (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.gbarl.it/
guess what ? it's Italian


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 25, 2010)

http://gbatemp2.tk







If you want to find those sites, you'd better use google


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2010)

dcemu.co.uk


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2010)

DS-Scene (Wii)
DS-Scene (DS)
Pdroms (Homebrew)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes I would like to know about sites similar to this one.

I also find the posting of news here slow and inadequate for my needs.



Spoiler



MINOX!!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Yes I would like to know about sites similar to this one.
> 
> I also find the posting of news here slow and inadequate for my needs.
> 
> ...


I have a life, and life has been very busy lately :


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 25, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> dcemu.co.uk



ban


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LIES!

I know that you play Team Fortress 2 for at least six hours a day, on a daily basis.


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> LIES!
> 
> I know that you play Tam Fortress 2 for at least six hours a day, on a daily basis.


That is my account - yes. But it is not always me playing


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 25, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> LIES!
> 
> I know that you play Team Fortress 2 for at least six hours a day, on a daily basis.


This IS his life


----------



## outgum (Jan 25, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made me lol XD
Poor Minox is getting gang banged!


----------



## House Spider (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't wanna bang him.


----------

